# Converting scales.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a copy of Handy Converter.

If I had a building that was say 1:24th and wanted to convert it to 1:29th do I just take each demention and enter it in the Handy convert to get the 1:29 measurement

If I measure a the Height of a Building in 1:24 to be 12 inches high....Do I just enter 12 inches and tell it to convert to 1:29th

Or do I convert the 1:29 up to 1:1 then back down from 1:1 to 1:29th 

I bought plans for this building

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT

I want to convert it to 1:29 and make it out of steel.

JJ 

Any one got a source for Building Plans either Industrial or Stores or Homes?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, there is a tab in the program to convert from any scale to another scale and you just enter the measurement and convert. This will work for most dimensions but you may run into trouble if a part needs a screw hole for a particular size screw, such as the the thickness of a sheet with a threaded hole. or don't change a dimension based on a piece between two parts that you cannot get in a new-scale thickness.


----------



## Bad Matt (Jan 30, 2011)

A simpler way that I have done in the past is to copy the image and scale it by reducing or enlarging. To calculate the percentage divide the desired scale by the current scale. In this case 29/24 or 120.83%. This way everything is already done. HTH 

here are a couple of links:

http://prr.railfan.net/standards/standards.cgi?plan=&frame=YES&rr=&type=STRU 
http://bioengr.ag.utk.edu/extension/ExtPubs/PlanList97.htm


Matt


----------



## sandbarn (Feb 13, 2010)

Matt, 
Right idea, wrong way. Divide current by desired. 24/29 = 82.8% of origiinal drawing. This also is available on Handy Converter.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Just grab your handy calculator. Multiply by 24 and divide by 29. 

The theory: 

the 1:24 model is 1/24 of full size, so multiply it by 24 to get the original dimension. Then divide by 29 to get 1/29 of the original dimension. 

JJ, you're a technical guy. You know this stuff


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am looking forward to plans for the building. I hope to use the demntions of the building it's self and the windows and doors to build other industrial building out of steel. I have done some attempts but the windows and doors did not look right.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,

If you have Stan's Handy Converter, it will be real easy to do what you want. Use the "Any scale to another" , including 1:1 and press convert. I have both Ver. 14 and Ver. 16 and they both have it.


----------



## Bad Matt (Jan 30, 2011)

Wooops... It was late and I was not thinking correctly. I always wondered why some of my models were so big... (kidding).


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

JJ 
Have you got the metal building tecnique started yet? 
Dennis


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By denray on 02 Feb 2011 05:06 PM 
JJ 
Have you got the metal building tecnique started yet? 
Dennis 

No where near yet.

I saw this building on E bay. I like the looks of it. It does look like stuff Eagelwings makes.

I thought I would get the plans and get ready to build next summer when I may be too hot to go out side during the day 

JJ 


I am also working on a tram. 

I got Ideas on how the tram should look. I think I know how the tram will pass over the towers and change direction. The drive is what takes a lot of pondering. They maybe a static display at first 


Looks like I may have to make the towers out of brass.

Not sure yet. 

The distance coverd is going to be 20 to 25 feet one way.

JJ


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ; 
The Ebay site that you linked to, says the plans can be furnished in any scale. Just order them in 1:29. The building will be smaller. 
Personally, I would build it in 1:24. It looks like a great project.


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

JJ, I could not find a website for Scale Model Engineering. I wonder who they are? 
Ron


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Ron Hill on 02 Feb 2011 07:56 PM 
JJ, I could not find a website for Scale Model Engineering. I wonder who they are? 
Ron 

I wonder if that is just thier E bay selling Name and they make the plans under a different name with no website.

JJ


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

JJ, I purchased one of the set of plans also. I scatchbuild most of my buildings, so this should be an interesting project. I sent the seller a inquiry about Scale Model Engineering and if they have any other buildings available. 
Ron


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey JJ, check this out, got an email back from SME. 

We are Scale Model Engineering. I have been dabbling in model railroad plans/bridges/buildings/tunnels in G/O/On30/S for a while and I now have a bit more time and have some ambitious plans ahead of me. All of the railroad items that you find in the Admatha store are produced by SME. http://stores.ebay.com/Admatha-Coll...tml?_fsub=19&_sid=48624&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322 

The original building that I had was Charlie's Bait & Tackle in G Scale. (Charlie is still in our store.) We have sold plans, kits and completed buildings of Charlie. Ezra's Feed & Seed was the next step and we have Hattie's Hotel, Snugg Harbor Station and Wilbur's Gas Station on the drawing boards. I have learned a more advanced form of CAD than I was using before and am able to produce plans in any scale without redrawing them. We also have plans of offering custom laser cut window and door kits for each of our building plans. That usually is the most difficult part of building from plans. 

Your plans shipped out the other day. If I might ask, when you finish Ezra's would you take a few pictures and send them to me. [email protected] 
Ron


----------

